# cible / cibler / ciblé



## MCGF

*Cibler*

Je trouve ce mot plusieurs fois, et je ne sais pas ce qu'il ça veut dire vraiement.

Merci


----------



## lizy

Je crois que l'on dit "dirigirse" ou "estar dirigido a" (el producto se dirge a...,  una campaña dirigida a...). L'estructure syntactique du verb est diférente: _cibler _ est un verbe transitif tandis que _dirigirse _ est un verbe pronominal. C'est pour ça que nous (espagnols) utilisons normalement une construction passive.


----------



## esance

J'ai trouvé comme traduction: "orientar" 

Sería correcto Lizy?


----------



## MCGF

Sí, yo lo encuentro como "estar dirigido, orientar", pero aún así, no me queda muy claro el significado. 

Por ejemplo, la frase siguiente "_Le site ciblé pour se projet ..._" 

A mí me sobraría la palabra "ciblé", yo diría, "El lugar para este proyecto..."


----------



## esteban

Hola MCGF,

"cibler" viene de "cible" y "cible" es "blanco" (el "blanco"
 al que uno apunta cuando hace tiro al arco por ejemplo).

Por ejemplo "les campagnes de l'extrème-droite sont ciblées vers les chômeurs, les personnes qui ont peur pour leur avenir" / "las campanas de la extrema derecha estàn dirigidas hacia la gente desempleada, hacia las personas que temen por su futuro"

Ahora para traducir una frase del tipo "Tous ces produits sont ciblées", creo que habrìa que extender la oraciòn "Todos estos productos estàn dirigidos hacia ciertas categorìas de personas" pero mìnimo existe otra manera màs corta de decirlo...


Saludos


----------



## esteban

MCGF said:
			
		

> Sí, yo lo encuentro como "estar dirigido, orientar", pero aún así, no me queda muy claro el significado.
> 
> Por ejemplo, la frase siguiente "_Le site ciblé pour se projet ..._"
> 
> A mí me sobraría la palabra "ciblé", yo diría, "El lugar para este proyecto..."



Allì ?cuàl es la oraciòn completa? 
"Le site ciblé pour ce projet...???"
Igual creo que otra vez quiere decir algo asì como "dirigido hacia cierto tipo de clientela"...


----------



## MCGF

A ver, la oración completa es: "Le site ciblé pour se projet se trouve à Briech : un terrain domanial de 220 ha" 

¿Qué me dices, esteban?


----------



## araceli

MCGF said:
			
		

> A ver, la oración completa es: "Le site ciblé pour se projet se trouve à Briech : un terrain domanial de 220 ha"
> 
> ¿Qué me dices, esteban?



Hola:
Yo diría: El sitio designado para el proyecto se encuentra en Briech: un terreno estatal de 220 ha.


----------



## esteban

MCGF said:
			
		

> A ver, la oración completa es: "Le site ciblé pour se projet se trouve à Briech : un terrain domanial de 220 ha"
> 
> ¿Qué me dices, esteban?



Allì como decimos en Colombia me corchaste (o sea no sé darte una respuesta...).
A ver en mi diccionario dice "cibler" es "viser" y luego dice entre paréntesis "un clientela, un objetivo comercial, ...)" y no dice nada màs...
Entonces en este caso serìa algo asì como "El sitio que se busca para este proyecto se encuentra..." o tal vez "el sitio al cual se està apuntando para este proyecto..." (en Colombia usamos el verbo "apuntar" en este sentido también, no sé si se haga en Espana...).

Por ejemplo si uno postula para un puesto en la NASA pues "uno apunta hacia lo màs alto en el campo de la aeroespacial..."


----------



## MCGF

¿Ves, esteban?
A eso es a lo que yo me refería, me aparece más de una vez, así como el ejemplo que te he dado, y claro, no sé cómo traducirlo, no es fácil encontrar un equivalente, aun sabiendo que puede significar todo eso que tú propones. 

De todos modos, muchas gracias por el interés


----------



## afaf

Nueva pregunta
​
cible communicationnelle

lo traduzco:

objetivo comunicacional

no sé si es correcto

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## andrea-b

Comunicacional no me suena para nada.

Quizá: objetivo de comunicación?, aunque tampoco me convence...

suerte...


----------



## marcoszorrilla

También puedes traducirlo como:
meta de la comunicación.


----------



## Aylah

Nueva pregunta
​ 
Salut a tous.

Je ne sais pas comment traduir à l`espagnol: population cible, dans le conteste d´une ONG qui fait un repport sur ses activités


Population cible: orphelines et autres enfantas vulnérables

Merci beaucoup

Laura


----------



## Gévy

Hola Laura:

Tuvimos hace poco la pregunta inversa: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=311213&highlight=cible



Besos,

Gévy


----------



## Aylah

Muchas gracias Gèvy


----------



## GURB

Salut
Population cible se dit *población blanco*.


----------



## Marlluna

Nueva pregunta
​ 

 Bonjour tout le monde!

¿Cuál es por favor la traducción al castellano de public-cible? (los lectores a quienes va dirigido un escrito determinado).

Gracias!


----------



## Namarne

¿Qué te parece: *el público destinatario*?


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Es *el blanco de público*. En la jerga de la mercadotecnia se dice que la misión de un comercial es definir el blanco de público.
Blanco= cible es muy usual en este terreno.


----------



## asteroide

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonjour, je dois ecrire un protocole d'enquete,

voilà le plan:
*- population cible:* producteurs de telle et telle région
- Unité epidemiologique: producteur
- taille de l'échantillon: 200 producteurs,
- etc.

La traduccion de "population cible" est elle "*poblacion blanco*" o "*publico objetivo*"? j'ai trouvé les deux sur le forum.

Aucune connotation commerciale, c'est un terme purement statistique

Merci!


----------



## chics

_Población objetivo_, o también podrías poner _población/público/perfil encuestado._


----------



## asteroide

Muchas gracias para las respuestas tan rapidas


----------



## yserien

GURB said:


> Salut
> Population cible se dit *población blanco*.


Creo que iría mejor población diana.


----------



## pepebotella

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Bonjour,
Je voudrais vous poser une question. Je suis un natif de espagnol et je n'ai aucune idée de comment traduire ce mot dans le contexte suivant. Pourrait quelqu'un m'aider? Merci beaucoup.

"Des convois humanitaires sont pris pour *cible*".

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Pepebotella*: dependiendo de la segunda parte de la frase, podrás elegir alguna de las propuestas que tienes aquí.


----------



## catrina

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola,
Estoy haciendo la traducción del inglés al español del cuestionario de una encuesta y me he encontrado con algunos textos en francés en la sección de descripción de la encuesta.  No hablo francés y no he podido traducir palabra por palabra la frase

Si plusieurs cibles

la cual se encuentra en el párrafo de descripción de las cuotas

¿Me podrían ayudar por favor con la traducción al español?  les agradezco mucho de antemano


----------



## sonatures

"Si varios objetivos" aunque todo depende del contexto de la frase.

Un saludo


----------



## catrina

sonatures said:


> "Si varios objetivos" aunque todo depende del contexto de la frase.
> 
> Un saludo




Mil gracias sonatures   deveras me sacaste del problema.  saludos también


----------



## 86823

Nueva pregunta
​ 

Hola!
Estoy haciendo una traducción sobre un programa de desarrollo humano y me aparece "programmes ciblés territorialement". ¿Cómo se puede traducir "ciblés"? No lo encuentro en ningún diccionario...
Espero que me puedan ayudar.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Yukia

Bonjour, j'ai trouvé l'expression _la stratégie des objectifs ciblés_. Ne s'agit-il pas d'une redondance? N'est-ce pas la même chose, _objectif_ et _cible_?
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## lpfr

Sí, hay un poco de redundancia. Pero lo que se quiere decir es que hay varios objetivos y que no se puede apuntar a todos, solo se apuntará a solo uno o a algunos.


----------



## Yukia

_Objetivos puntuales_, pues. Gracias.


----------



## rolandbascou

Cibler un objectif c´est le choisir parmi d´autres.


----------



## Tina.Irun

En este post anterior, Chics propuso "objetivos orientados a resultados".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=410418&highlight=cibl%E9


----------



## Yukia

Siguiendo una sugerencia de ese mismo hilo y guiándome un poco por la aportación de rolandbascou, elijo "específicos". Muchas gracias.


----------



## pikkabbu

Bonjour, hola,

En marketing, la traduction du mot cible ou ciblé est quelque peu compliquée, car elle paraît toujours un peu artificielle.

Je pense aussi que les traductions seront différentes selon qu'on se situe en Amérique du sud ou en Espagne (où, par exemple, le terme "mercadotecnia" n'a jamais été accepté).

La population cible se traduit correctement dans le contexte marketing par "población objetivo", o "público objetivo".


"programmes ciblés territorialement" Pour le sens, cela signifie que le choix est du à des critères territoriaux, et non des critères sociaux, économiques, âges, etc. (voir géotypes). Il faudrait avoir d'avantage de contexte, mais il se peut que la traduction puisse être "programas segmentados por territorios". Sans le contexte, je ne puis l'assurer.

_"la stratégie des objectifs ciblés"_. Pareil, ça manque de contexte, il faudrait la phrase entière. Par exemple "Nous allons mettre en place la stratégie des objectifs ciblés" serait "objetivos elegidos" ou "objetivos definidos".

""_Ahora para traducir una frase del tipo "Tous ces produits sont ciblées", creo que habrìa que extender la oraciòn "Todos estos productos estàn dirigidos hacia ciertas categorìas de personas" pero mìnimo existe otra manera màs corta de decirlo..._""
En efecto. Des produits ciblés sont des produits qui ont été choisis ou développés expressement pour un marché ou public donné, par différence à des produits dont on se demande aprés à qui on pourrait les vendre. "Productos especificamente enfocados..." podría ser la traducción, pero tenemos poco contexto.

Enfocado suele ser una traducción frecuente de "ciblé".

_"Le site ciblé pour se projet se trouve à Briech : un terrain domanial de 220 ha". _Ça dépend de l'intention de l'auteur. Techniquement, le site ciblé serait "el sitio definido", c'est à dire par résultat d'une analyse qui amène à un choix. Ce serait le cas d'une phrase comme "le site ciblé pour ce projet serait en zone rurale et aurait une surface de xxx hectares" (el sitio definido). Mais le fait que le terrain est totalement précis nous indique qu'il a été déjà choisi (et pas nécessairement par des critères analytiques). C'est le langage politique d'un chef de service qui veut "vender la moto" a son directeur en lui faisant sentir que son choix est analytique et pas émotionnel. Le mot ciblé est probablement choisi pour son aspect rationnel et professionnel. La traduction sémantiquement correcte pourrait être "el sitio elegido", mais ce serait baffouer l'intention de l'auteur. On peut suggérer "el sitio adecuado", "el sitio definido", "el sitio recomendable" ... 


GURB : ["_Es *el blanco de público*. En la jerga de la mercadotecnia se dice que la misión de un comercial es definir el blanco de público.
Blanco= cible es muy usual en este terreno_".]  En Espagne ou dans la littérature de marketing espagnole : jamais ! (désolé) 

L'expression "Des convois humanitaires sont pris pour *cible*" ne correspond pas à un contexte marketing, aussi je suis moins affirmatif sur la traduction.

Un salut à tous.


----------



## jfmarmar

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,
Soy nuevo aquí. Mi pregunta es que significa:
"Public cicle:  Responsable de la base de données techniques." 


Gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola *jfmarmar*, bienvenido al foro.

Una de las reglas del foro es que consultes el diccionario en primer lugar:

*PUBLIC

CIBLE

*Espero que sea útil.


----------



## uminuscula

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola, 
No estoy segura de la traducción de esta expresión, el contexto es el conflicto Israel-Palestina:

Ce terrorisme prend plusieurs formes  Ce terrorisme prend plusieurs formes  Ce terrorisme prend plusieurs formes     Ce terrorisme d'Etat  prend plusieurs formes : des assassinats ciblés,  des attaques massives contre des villes, etc.


¿Se refiere a *asesinatos selectivos*? O asesinatos *dirigidos *.... ?

gracias!
Ce terrorisme prend plusieurs formes Ce terrorisme prend plusieurs formes


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo optaría por *asesinatos selectivos* para respectar la idea de "ciblés".
Aquí aparecen otras traducciones: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22assassinats+cibl%C3%A9s%22+asesinatos&btnG=Buscar&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## GURB

Hola
asesinatos focalizados . Mira el sexto párrafo.
Un saludo


----------



## uminuscula

Gracias a los dos, la verdad es que acabo de comprobar que aunque algunos han empleado "focalizados", la expresión más común para referirse a esto (en el contexto de Israel-Hamas) es "asesinatos selectivos"

gracias de nuevo!


----------



## fran_lv1

Buenas tardes, la palabra "ciblée" en el siguiente contexto no la entiendo muy bien, no sé si me podrían explicar o dar algun sinónimo.
Le principe est simple : l'utilisateur doit s'inscrire sur le site de la société, donner des informations sur ses centres d'intérêts (pour que la publicité soit aussi ciblée que possible)


----------



## blacklight6

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola, 
me ayudarían con la traducción de la palabra Ciblés, estuve leyendo los foros pero no estoy segura de cómo traducirlo.

Le premier avantage des projets d'infrastructures, c'est qu'ils sont temporaires et ciblés, dit C. L. ....

aquí mi intento:

La primera ventaja de los proyectos de infraestructura es que son temporales y determinados, dijo C.L.

Gracias


----------



## swift

blacklight6 said:


> Le premier avantage des projets d'infrastructures, c'est qu'ils sont temporaires et ciblés, dit C. L.



Me parece que se refiere a proyectos específicos no prolongados. ¿Qué tal "son temporales y puntuales"?

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Le premier avantage des projets d'infrastructures, c'est qu'ils sont temporaires et ciblés, dit C. L. ....
> La primera ventaja de los proyectos de infraestructura es que son temporales y determinados, dijo C.L.


Hola:
También "específicos/concretos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

blacklight6 said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
> hola,
> me ayudarían con la traducción de la palabra Ciblés, estuve leyendo los foros pero no estoy segura de cómo traducirlo.
> 
> Le premier avantage des projets d'infrastructures, c'est qu'ils sont temporaires et ciblés, dit C. L. ....
> 
> aquí mi intento:
> 
> La primera ventaja de los proyectos de infraestructura es que son temporales y determinados, dijo C.L.
> 
> Gracias


Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- ¿selectivos?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Lunacreativa

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Hola, se trata de una traducción técnica, encuentro los significados independientes pero en conjunto no encuentro el sentido:

il est nécessaire de fixer une température cible du vrac  avant la dilution finale en fonction de la température du ...


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

Parece que la acción tiene lugar en un laboratorio químico.

Si es así, _la température cible _supongo que será la temperatura que se intenta alcanzar antes de la disolución final, o una temperatura fijada anteriormente (que no podemos saber por falta de contexto). 

Y _du vrac_ supongo que en este caso se traducirá por _del compuesto_ con el que se está trabajando.

A la espera que alguien lo vea más claro que nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

Yo traduciría "temperature cible" por "temperatura objetivo".
Para "vrac", quizás (con muchas reservas): "producto a granel"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenos días:



Lunacreativa said:


> Hola, se trata de una traducción técnica, encuentro los significados independientes pero en conjunto no encuentro el sentido:
> 
> il est nécessaire de fixer une température cible du vrac avant la dilution finale en fonction de la température du ...


 
Al tratarse de una consulta en un campo muy específico, creo absolutamente necesario que nos des más información para que los foristas te puedan prestar toda la ayuda necesaria.

¿Cuál es el contexto? ¿De qué se trata?

Gracias de antemano por ayudarnos a ayudarte. 

Un cordial saludo,

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Lunacreativa

Hola, 
aclaro es un procedimiento químico para fabricar productos cosméticos (una forma de tratar los ingredientes base para obtener una emulsión ):

     Pour atteindre 30°C en fin de fabrication, il est nécessaire de fixer une température cible du vrac avant la dilution finale en fonction de la température du  SP11 de  process.


Gracias por su ayuda, es mi primer traducción técnica.


----------



## lavecilla

Bonjour:

Una cosa es tener nociones sobre el proceso de fabricación de cosméticos, y otra cosa es intentar traducir la frase propuesta por Lunacreativa. De lo primero no sé nada y, respecto a lo segundo, mi interpretación es la siguiente:

Antes de la disolución final, es necesario dar la temperatura adecuada al compuesto para que, teniendo en cuenta la temperatura del sp11, se obtenga un producto final a 30ºC (que esté a 30ºC).

Traduciendolibremente_ température_ _cible _por temperatura adecuada, conveniente, oportuna, etc. y _vrac _por compuesto, mezcla, mixtura, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## chlapec

Me permito insistir en mi interpretación de que temperatura *cible* se debería traducir como temperatura *objetivo*.
"Es preciso determinar una temperatura objetivo (aquella que se estima que debe alcanzar) para ¿¿la mezcla base??..."


----------



## lavecilla

chlapec said:


> Me permito insistir en mi interpretación de que temperatura *cible* se debería traducir como temperatura *objetivo*.
> "Es preciso determinar una temperatura objetivo (aquella que se estima que debe alcanzar) para ¿¿la mezcla base??..."


 
Entiendo que "la temperatura adecuada" es en definitiva la temperatura que se busca (objetivo) para conseguir esos 30ºC al final del proceso.

Si en vez de escribir "...dar una temperatura adecuada [] para que se obtenga..." hubiera escrito esta frase, que es equivalente: "...dar una temperatura *tal que* [] se obtenga...", se vería que ese "tal" ya da una idea de que se trata de algo que se busca, de un objetivo (_cible). _Pero me pareció más *adecuado* utilizar la palabra "*adecuada"*.

Saludos


----------



## chlapec

lavecilla said:


> Entiendo que "la temperatura adecuada" es en definitiva la temperatura que se busca (objetivo) para conseguir esos 30ºC al final del proceso.
> 
> Si en vez de escribir "...dar una temperatura adecuada [] para que se obtenga..." hubiera escrito esta frase, que es equivalente: "...dar una temperatura *tal que* [] se obtenga...", se vería que ese "tal" ya da una idea de que se trata de algo que se busca, de un objetivo (_cible). _Pero me pareció más *adecuado* utilizar la palabra "*adecuada"*.
> 
> Saludos


 
*Adecuada* permite entender perfectamente el sentido de la frase, en eso estoy plenamente de acuerdo contigo. Ahora bien, se trataría de una interpretación (seguramente acertada) pero no de una traducción. En este caso, por el tipo de contexto, supongo que es indiferente el término utilizado, a condición de que se interprete correctamente la información, y que la fidelidad de la traducción es un aspecto secundario.


----------



## lavecilla

Es justamente la idea que yo tenía, chlapec, pero tú la has expuesto mucho mejor.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## luciavog

Hola,
me encontré con la expresión "assassinat ciblé" y en un principio pensé que se trataba simplemente de un "asesinato dirigido" o "direccionado".
Pero, busqué en google y veo que la perífrasis aparece muchas veces y sospecho que tiene otro significado.
Aquí transcribo el contexto y mi propuesta de traducción.

Sur la scène internationale, il se traduit par l'évanouissement tendanciel du droit lui-même, dont le droit d'ingérence et l'assassinat ciblé sont les formes les plus visibles.
En la escena internacional, se traduce por el desvanecimiento tendencial del propio derecho, cuyas formas más visibles son el derecho de ingerencia y el asesinato dirigido.
¿Alguien sabe qué quiere decir exactamente?
Muchas gracias,
Lucia


----------



## chlapec

A mi me hace pensar en los ataques selectivos de Israel contra "presuntos" terroristas palestinos. No m sale ahora el término en español...pienso...


Ya pensé: yo creo que sería *asesinatos selectivos*. En google hay tropecientos mil ejemplos.


----------



## glito

Nueva pregunta
 Hilos unidos​ 

Hola todos,

En el contexto de estudios de mercado, como decir "groupe cible" en castellano? "Grupo de mira"?


----------



## Dentellière

glito said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> En el contexto de estudios de mercado, como decir "groupe cible" en castellano? "Grupo de mira"?


 

Se usa un anglicismo para traducir "cible" : 

*Enfocado* en el cliente / en el consumidor

o

Publicidad "*dirigida a*" cierto grupo



También puedes encontrar ayuda aquí :

***

Gracias, Dentellière, he unido los hilos

Paquita (mod)


----------



## glito

Gracias por su repuesta pero encontre las traducciones siguientes en el forum ingles:
-Público objetivo
-Población objetivo
-Grupo clave

Me gusta mucho "grupo clave", como te suena?


----------



## Gut

Bonjour, Hola,

No encuentro la equivalencia justa en español para traducir la palabra "ciblée" en el siguiente contexto:

_Les collections du musée regroupent:_
_- des oeuvres demeurées proprieté de l'Etat depuis l'époque napoléonienne,_
_- celles provenant de la famille impériale et entrées par dation à la fin du 20ème siècle,_
_- ainsi que des acquisitions ciblées._

¿Alquien podría ayudarme, por favor?
Creo que ninguna de las propuestas arriba coinciden con la connotación de la palabra en mi texto.

Gracias, merci!


----------



## swift

¿Estratégicas? 

Me da la sensación, leyendo textos en francés, de que se trata de  objetos adquiridos para un fin específico o como parte de una  estrategia.


----------



## Gut

Muchas gracias swift!

Creo que, efectivamente, por ahí van los tiros... sólo que la palabra _estratégicas_ me suena un poco fuerte, ¿no crees?

Ese es el sentido, que compraron las obras con un propósito, supongo que por simple interés ya que eran idóneas para complementar la colección del museo. Sin embargo, no se me ocurre ninguna palabra con el mismo sentido en español...


----------



## chlapec

Hola. En tu contexto, existe un contraste entre los dos primeros tipos de colecciones y el tercero, que reside básicamente en que en aquellos la adquisición es "pasiva" -se reciben colecciones constituidas por una serie de elementos que no se seleccionan activamente, sino que le son donados/entregados al museo-, mientras que en el tercer caso, el museo "dirige" su interés hacia la adquisición de obras determinadas, para hacerlas formar parte de la colección. Mi propuesta es "*adquisiciones dirigidas*".


----------



## Luli30

Bonjour à tous,
J'aurais besoin d'une petite mise à jour concernant ce fil:
Dans le cadre d'actions menées par des ONG, lorsque l'on parle de "public ciblé", peut-on utiliser l'expression "blanco de público", comme proposé ici dans le cadre commercial, ou faut-il préférer "público blanco" ou "público objetivo"?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## pikkabbu

Luli,
L'expression "blanco de público" ne s'emploie jamais, et "público blanco" non plus. Tout au moins jamais en Espagne par un professionnel du marketing.

Pour parler de la cible, on dit "Público objetivo" et on emploie souvent le mot anglais "target".
Mais l'expression "public ciblé" est différente. On e parle pas ici de la cible mais d'un public sélectionné comme cible d'une action de marketing.

Il n'y a pas d'expression qui corresponde directement en espagnol. On pourra dire : "público objetivo seleccionado".

Exemple : "nous allons proposer un nouveau produit à un public ciblé" Vamos a ofertar un nuevo producto a un público objetivo [seleccionado | escogido].

Le fait de sélectionner le public cible est "cribar", on peut donc dire également : cribar el público objetivo para ofertar un nuevo producto, ou bien parler de "público cribado" en omettant "objetivo" car cela s'entend.


----------



## Luli30

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse claire et complète! Je perçois maintenant toutes les nuances dont tu parles.


----------



## Richivalen

Hola,

Me encuentro traduciendo el discurso de un orador que relata las sesiones y seminarios que organizan. Mi problema llega en

_Aux sessions nationales s'ajoutent des séminaires ciblés
_
Mi intento

_seminarios específicos
_

La verdad es que es bastante intuitivo ya que no he podido encontrar referencias.

Gracias de antemano,

Ricardo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Personalmente, tu propuesta "específicos" me parece válida.


----------



## mpaulinay

MCGF said:


> A ver, la oración completa es: "Le site ciblé pour se projet se trouve à Briech : un terrain domanial de 220 ha"
> 
> ¿Qué me dices, esteban?




Hola, ese termino es bien francés y no hay como una palabra en espanol exacta para mi solo hay aproximaciones.  En mi experiencia he visto que es algo como:

-En el contexto de mercadeo es el <target>, es decir el publico al que se le dirige la campania (disculpen no tengo la letra n en este teclado)
- Otro ejemplo: Il va falloir bien cibler vos entreprises pour reussir a votre recherche d'emploi.  Yo lo traduciria como va a hacer falta que elijan bien sus empresas objetivo para que sea exitosa su busqueda de empleo.  (para mi aqui queda repartido entre elegir y objetivo)

En tu caso yo lo traduciria como El sitio <elegido\que tenemos en la mira\deseado> para este proyecto se encuentra en...

Espero que les sirva.  Verdaderametne para los hispanos es bien raro el uso de este termino.


----------



## JoanaMC

Tarde, una vez más. en el caso de los proyectos de cooperación, "public ciblé" o "population cible", se traduce como "colectivo meta", "población meta".... Es decir, el grupo de personas al que se destina el proyecto. hace años se utilizaba el término "población beneficiaria", pero ha quedado en desuso porque la población a la que se destina un proyecto no se beneficia de él de forma pasiva, sino que participa activamente.


----------



## Lamaizi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos*​
Buenas tardes a todos y feliz año nuevo,

Por favor necesita que alguien me ayude para traducir *valeurs cibles* que viene en este contexto:

Pour ce qui est de la lutte contre la pauvreté, les avancées réalisées sont considérables et les taux de réalisation de certaines *valeurs cibles* dépassent même l’objectif fixé en 2015 dans le cadre des OMD.

*Mi versión es esta*: En lo que concierne a la lucha contra la pobreza, los avances realizados son considerables y las tasas de realización de algunos *valores meta* sobrepasan incluso el objetivo fijado en 2015 en el marco de OMD.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días y feliz año,
propondría "*valores objetivo*".


----------



## jarocu

MCGF said:


> ¿Ves, esteban?
> A eso es a lo que yo me refería, me aparece más de una vez, así como el ejemplo que te he dado, y claro, no sé cómo traducirlo, no es fácil encontrar un equivalente, aun sabiendo que puede significar todo eso que tú propones.
> 
> De todos modos, muchas gracias por el interés


En el lenguaje de la ONG se usa mucho la palabra "focalizar", hacer foco, en el sentido de apuntar, dirigirse hacia una comunidad o centrarse en un público especifico de beneficiarios. En tu caso podría ser que "el sitio focalizado o en que se focaliza el proyecto...."


----------

